# Solved: Avgse.dll Deletion and sleepless nights-REALLY need help!



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

I thought a lot before posting this problem in this forum.Since it concerned AVG Anti-Virus(General Security),i decided to post it here.I request the admin.to kindly keep the post here.
I decided to remove AVG Anti-Virus and install KIS2009 .8 version and while removing AVG i was literally firewalled due to my inability to remove avgse.dll. KIS2009 refuses to install until the last remnant of AVG is removed!
To be honest, i have surfed the net and found that i have a lot of company in their frustration to remove the avgse.dll!

If this question has already been answered in our TG.org, that means iam out of the loop and if not, i need real and URGENT need for resolving the issue.
Kindly help me out and the call goes out to all the distinguished members,senior members(brett888 and Karbo included) and the tech savvy other members (my sincere apologies to other friends in the site whose names i have missed out).


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

Where is avgse.dll located? Is it in c:\program files\grisoft\avg free\avgse.dll?

I'm guessing you tried to manually remove it and it wouldn't?

What did you try so far?

Have you tried removing it in Safe mode?

Did you check you registry if this was the last AVG file on your computer?

Is the file locked? You could try Unlocker to delete the file. It usually does the trick.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Ran across this somewhere, don`t know if it works: Reboot your computer in Safe Mode.

* If the computer is running, shut down Windows, and then turn off the power.
* Wait 30 seconds, and then turn the computer on.
* Start tapping the F8 key. The Windows Advanced Options Menu appears. If you begin tapping the F8 key too soon, some computers display a "keyboard error" message. To resolve this, restart the computer and try again.
* Ensure that the Safe Mode option is selected.
* Press Enter. The computer then begins to start in Safe mode.
* Login on your usual account.


Now, go to the folder you want to delete and do it.
Note: There is a trick if it does not allow you to delete a file. Create new folder right next to the folder you want to delete. Now, put ( cut and paste ) that folder in NeW folder, next to do is put the New Folder to desktop ( cut and paste again ) and then move it to the Recycle bin .


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Karbo,
Thanks for the fast response.
1)Yes
2)yes
3)Removed all other .dll related to avg in program file,then moved it to my documents
4)No,possibly because i don't know how to do it(altar confession)
5) NO
6)Do you mean write-protected?Yes,it says so in "properties"
Will surely try UNLOCKER.
Any other suggestions are welcome and i will be highly obliged(as iam to Karbo)


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi IMP49,
Really glad for shedding light on"safe mode".Now the folder is in My Documents.Will it affect the method you suggested?Will try your suggestion. Kindly suggest any other options! Thanks a lot!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Mr.Elvandil,
where are you out there?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

The DLL appears to be related to a context menu entry,

Download and install and run Shell Ex View

When the program opens, click on the column header "Extension Name" to sort that column alphabetically.

Now, look for "AVG Shell Extension"

If you find it, select it, right mouse, Disable selected item.

Exit ShellExView and see if the DLL and the rest of the files will now delete.


----------



## karbo (Sep 3, 2003)

So Perfume, did you solve your problem?


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear karbo,
This question has been posted from my bro's PC as he is unwell and iam at his place to care of things!The Doc says he has a lung infection (pneumonia?) and i will be returning to my place in two days.When i was last grappling with the problem, i remember "a shell extension" removal needs to be done. Iam grateful to you Mr.Whitphil!will get back ASAP!


----------



## perfume (Sep 13, 2008)

Dear Karbo,
Thanks a lot for suggesting two things. 1) Safe mode and 2) Registry check for remnants of AVG. UNLOCKER was not allowed to be installed by MBAM as it considered it as a malicious program!

Dear IMP49,
If not for your tips on how to work in a safe mode environment,i would not have been able to remove the pesky "avgse.dll" in "my documents".Really glad that you came to the rescue and thank you!

Dear Whitphil,
I downloaded the "ShellExView"program, fully expecting to see the AVG (shell extension) under the Extension Name,but couldn't find it.Tried looking under the other headings but no luck. Thank you for unearthig an excellent freeware program of real value!

Even after removing the "avgse.dll"in safe mode,the KIS2009, refused to install,with a pop-up saying that AVG needs to be removed.Then i went surfing the net once again and came across this website http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/topic144238.html. Iam mentioning the relevent answer below and it tallies exactly as KARBO said in his first post!Here it goes : "Sometimes AVG 8 will fail to uninstall, so please go into safe mode to do this. Once AVG 8 is uninstalled from your computer please delete the following:

C:\Program Files\AVG
C:\Program Files\Grisoft
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg8
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\grisoft (if you have it there)

And last, please delete the registry key, to do this click on START, RUN and type in 'regedit' without the marks. Hit the enter key or click on OK. Registery editor will appear, navigate to the following folder and delete:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\AVG
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\GRISOFT

Delete both, empty your recycle bin and then restart"

Only then i could install KIS2009.:up: I hope mentioning another Help site here is O.K.Otherwise iam sorry.

Dear Karbo,I again thank you for your intuitive questions.

Dear IMP49,thanks again for walking me thru' the "safe mode".Nothing replaces practical help!

Dear Whitphil,
In fact, what remained in the C drive was avg shell extension and i fully expected your tip to get me out of the gridlock. My gratitude to you!

Finally, i tried to sound out Mr.Elvandil,purely out of respect and the value i attach to his advice.Moreover,if iam right, he is an expert in matters relating to"shell"


----------

